# Riviera Maya - Mayan Palace/Grand Mayan



## gnorth16 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have booked the Mayan Palace  for Christmas 2016 and am torn on whether to choose Mayan Palace again for the following week or the Grand Mayan which I have on hold.

I know that you can only use the MP pools when staying there, but for an overall stay, is it worth it "burning" my 1 in 4 at the Grand Mayan.  Plus, we may end up getting the same room, so we don't have to move... 

I'm considering location on the property, proximity to beach/taxi stand/pool amentities and anything else you can think of.

I still can change my mind, but after this holiday season, I think I want to go somewhere warm EVERY year!!!


----------



## winnipiseogee (Jan 9, 2015)

The GM private pool just off the lobby was definitely a nice bonus when it got too hot and sunny at the MP pool (its well planted with plenty of shade).   Other than that I'm not really sure the Grand Mayan is worth it.  

Room location is really more about being in a good part of the resort than being in MP vs GM.  A good location in MP is better than a mediocre location in GM.  

Great idea spending the holidays warm and sunny!  We went to GM Riviera last year and loved it so much we are heading to the GM Nuevo Vallarta in a month!!!


----------



## lily28 (Jan 9, 2015)

I got building 12 out of total 13 buildings at Grand Mayan Christmas 2014.  It was very far.  All the way at the jungle.  Need to take shuttle everywhere.  The only good thing is an easy walk to the front of the resort where I can join tours to Tulum and Cenote for cheaper price than from the resort


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 9, 2015)

You may want to double check what the Vida restriction is for your exchange company.  My understanding is that last year they changed to a 1 in 3 but it is city specific within the Vida system not resort specific.  So if you stay in any of the Vida properties in the Riviera Maya in 2015 through RCI or SFX then you can't stay in any Vida units in the Riviera Maya until xmas 2018.  SFX insists that this restriction will be enforced between companies as well so that even if you use RCI in 2015, you can't use SFX in 2016 or 2017 to get around the restriction.


----------



## Catira (Jan 9, 2015)

Rooms are better at grand Mayan and has some upgrades Mayan palace doesn't. Also the grand Mayan pool areas are more quiet and relaxing if that's what you are looking for. As far as location.. I think it all depends where your villa is located at either resort. Since both taxis are by the lobby entrance of each resort.


----------



## pittle (Jan 9, 2015)

We have not been back to Mayan Riviera since the GM pool was built, so when owned both Mayan Palace and Grand Mayan and went to Mayan Riviera, we chose MP because our MF were lower there and you used all the amenities.  We stayed at the GM there only once and it was not worth the extra cost to us.  We love the large MP pool and being closer to the ocean.  We now own Grand Luxxe and would consider staying in a 2-bedroom MP when we go there. 

I am sure that if you were there for 2 consecutive weeks you could keep the same room.  We always have.  That saves wasting a day packing, moving, and unpacking.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 9, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> You may want to double check what the Vida restriction is for your exchange company.  My understanding is that last year they changed to a 1 in 3 but it is city specific within the Vida system not resort specific.  So if you stay in any of the Vida properties in the Riviera Maya in 2015 through RCI or SFX then you can't stay in any Vida units in the Riviera Maya until xmas 2018.  SFX insists that this restriction will be enforced between companies as well so that even if you use RCI in 2015, you can't use SFX in 2016 or 2017 to get around the restriction.



This one of the issues with exchanging and it is an ever evolving game!  We were going to book the Grand Mayan N.V property thinking we were good since there was a waiver in 2013 and 2014, but RCI said I can't stay at the Grand Mayan N.V until February 2017.  FWIW, I can book in RCI at the Bliss, Mayan Palace and Sea Garden in Nuevo and Mayan Palace in Puerto, just not the two Grand Mayan codes.

Per RCI website:



> You can only confirm into Mayan Palace Riviera Maya Resort (6483 & 6635) once in a 3 year period. Maximum 2 units per year total allowed at All Mayan Properties. If multiple units the 2nd unit requires mandatory Guest Certificate; for consecutive weeks, unless the owner/co-owner is not traveling. Multiple/Consecutive Reservations must be confirmed at the same Resort.



My take on this is that it is best just to stay at the Mayan Palace for both weeks.... I have now moved the hold over to the Mayan Palace.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 9, 2015)

Is it correct to say that the beach is not swimable at all?

I usually take Trip Advisor ratings with a grain of salt, but the reviews are not great.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 10, 2015)

gnorth16 said:


> Is it correct to say that the beach is not swimable at all?
> 
> I usually take Trip Advisor ratings with a grain of salt, but the reviews are not great.



Supposedly they've made some beach improvements per a newsletter to members.  See my post #9 in this thread for a link to the announcement & more details.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 10, 2015)

Our Xmas 2016 took a turn to the West...literally!!! We swapped our exchange into the Mayan Palace N.V and booked the following week there as well.  WE have stayed at that property and know what we are getting.  A $6 cab ride to WalMart, a few good restaurants not far away and consistent West Coast weather.  

The trade off is the wristband BS and not using the Grand Mayan pools/lazy river.  I will endure the presentation to get the GM wristbands cause the kids enjoyed it so much last year.  Not even looking for a room upgrade, just the wristbands.  Not a fan of the beach, but we will take a day trip to Bucieras or somewhere else on the bay for the "beach atmosphere", again for the kids.  All I want is 2 weeks of warm weather, cold drinks and a whole lotta nothing!!!


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 10, 2015)

I am confused, you are going December 2016?


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes, December 23, 2016 - January 6, 2017..  We will be in Cabo for Christmas 2015.


----------



## wptamo (Jan 11, 2015)

Hiya, hope this is not too off topic, but does the 1 in 4 grand mayan rule apply if I am a mayan palace owner?
I would think ya, but I'd be able to use MP as much as I can?

Ps. I did go swimming in the water off the beach at MP mayan riviera, (2011) but I used water shoes, I found the rocks in chest deep water were flat and ok, just craggy rocks upon entrance. Nice swim tho. I try to bring water shoes with me to the carribbean just in case!

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 11, 2015)

This is the info on the RCI important advisements:


> *You can only confirm into The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya Resort (6973 & 6974) once in a 3 year period. Maximum 2 units per year total allowed at All Mayan Properties. If multiple units the 2nd unit requires mandatory Guest Certificate; for consecutive weeks, unless the owner/co-owner is not traveling. Multiple/Consecutive Reservations must be confirmed at the same Resort.*
> Close date confirmations made 48 hours prior to arrival will not be accepted. Violations to any rule will be cancelled. Extra fees for: Valet Parking, Internet, Gym, SPA, Tennis, Golf and Safe Box. Amazing sandy wide beach, coral can be found near the shore, enter with care. The location of the unit will be assigned upon arrival directly by Mayan. RCI DOES NOT ASSIGN THE UNIT.
> Resort applies a US$75 Resort Fee per unit, per week for International residents. Fee Includes: One-way transportation Airport to Hotel (contact concierge 72hrs before check-in), transportation throughout the Resort, local phone calls, basic Internet for 1 device, Gym Access, Press summary, a welcome drink and boarding passes/faxes printing. For Mexican residents contact Resort 01800/366-6600.
> *Important: Mayan Owners are not allowed to confirm into any Mayan property thru RCI (neither using a regular Mayan week in exchange, or thru Extra Vacations)*



The bold black changes with each resort and location to cover multiple codes in RCI for the same resort.  It seems to be both resort and location specific.  So you can do Grand Mayan one year, Mayan Palace the next in the same town.  Then you could go to the next town and do those, etc.  As long as you don't do the same resort in the same city.

The red info seems to say that not only is the 1 in 3 not waived, but that owners at any of the properties can not use RCI to get extra weeks into any of the Vida/Mayan properties through exchange or extra vacation.  I would imagine the premise would be that since you can't get extra weeks through rci you would buy more weeks or upgrades.  Maybe I am reading it wrong.  Not long ago the restriction read something to the effect that owners had to only use Vida weeks to exchange into Vida properties.  Then they added a restriction that you couldn't upgrade to a higher property through RCI.


----------



## wptamo (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow this is restrictive! I would hate to see other resorts apply this tactic. What would happen if I conirmed thru RCI points and showed up, would they throw me out or cancel my reservation ahead of time? I've always enjoyed my stays at their resorts, but this takes the flexibility out of it.
I dunno feeling kind of mixed emotions on this one.... Why do they change the rules in the middle of the game, sort to speak.... I was able to book into the Grand Mayan in 2011, now I cant?  I've always deposited my week and used points to go there, I mean I could go to other resorts in Mexico, but felt like I had loyalty / affinity to Mayan resorts.

Anyways, thanks for the info!


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 11, 2015)

The Mayan Palace, Grand Mayan, Grand Bliss and the Grand Luxxe also trade through II.  There are no 1 in 3 rules, etc in II.


----------



## drguy (Jan 11, 2015)

wptamo said:


> Wow this is restrictive! I would hate to see other resorts apply this tactic. What would happen if I conirmed thru RCI points and showed up, would they throw me out or cancel my reservation ahead of time? I've always enjoyed my stays at their resorts, but this takes the flexibility out of it.
> I dunno feeling kind of mixed emotions on this one.... Why do they change the rules in the middle of the game, sort to speak.... I was able to book into the Grand Mayan in 2011, now I cant?  I've always deposited my week and used points to go there, I mean I could go to other resorts in Mexico, but felt like I had loyalty / affinity to Mayan resorts.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the info!



This has been true since we first purchased in 2001 or so.  If you got away with exchanging, consider yourself lucky.  Why would anyone ever buy if they could always exchange in and probably pay less in fees?  
Would you buy a house with a $1000 monthly mortgage payment if you could rent the same house for $15 per month?


----------



## wptamo (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow... I had no idea ... Thanks


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 12, 2015)

Up until fairly recently (couple of years ago?), MP owners could exchange back into GMs.  Always thought I'd try that, but waited too long.


----------



## wptamo (Jan 18, 2015)

Hiya, I hope it doesn't sound like I'm harping on this subject....
I read a post on SFX discussions and I gathered the limitation is across exchange companies too! Wowsers.....
I may try to go to MP next year but it may be via a vacation fair week...
I have traded into Grand Mayan and was hoping to do so again.... Guess not now...
I found a  resort which looks nice and after taking a shore excursion to Akumal on a cruise, I really liked and enjoyed the area... Grand Bahia Principe Tulum Is the resort I was looking at as an option instead of Mayan Palace or Grand Mayan now....
Are Mayan palace, grand Mayan Et all really doing so well that they can shut out those that want to go back? Is this area of Mexico really doing so well that they can discourage many from going back? I also found a Grand Bahia Principe in Jamaca that looked appealing... I may try that instead of Mexico... I love the Carribean including Mexico, but if they don't want my business , I can always go to St Martin, Aruba, or Barbados etc....
I may sound a bit bitter, guess I am, ( and not that my opinion matters) but my point is, if they make it difficult or prevent me from going I will go elsewhere.
Laters....


----------



## hurnik (Jan 18, 2015)

wptamo said:


> Hiya, I hope it doesn't sound like I'm harping on this subject....
> I read a post on SFX discussions and I gathered the limitation is across exchange companies too! Wowsers.....
> I may try to go to MP next year but it may be via a vacation fair week...
> I have traded into Grand Mayan and was hoping to do so again.... Guess not now...
> ...



I'm not 100% sure the exchange limitation is across all companies anymore.

I've seen several people post that Interval does not list any 1 in whatever rule.

I checked my HGVC RCI account and I couldn't see anything anymore about a 1 in 4 rule (I know like 7 years ago there was one with RCI) either.  But maybe I was looking at the wrong spot.

The main reason I think there is the limit with SFX (conjecture on my part) is that SFX is heavily affiliated with Vidanta.  In fact, if you buy a Vida timeshare, (depending upon what you buy) they give you Vida weeks which are actually SFX bonus weeks, according to the SFX info Vida showed me last week.

But if you've been using SFX, then yeah, you're kinda hosed at that.  I would go over to the other timeshare forum and voice my displeasure though as it's possible they may change things (has happened before).


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 18, 2015)

The funny thing is that Mark from SFX has been insistent that the rules that SFX are being forced to follow are the same ones that all exchange companies are subject to.  He refuses to believe that Interval does not have a 1 in x restriction of any kind and insists that the top brass at Vida has told him that the top brass at Interval must just not understand that they are subject to the restrictions.  Interval has maintained that they do not have any 1 in x rule with Vida or any other developer.  This of course could change but there was a very large bulk deposit of Vida properties including Grand Luxxe and there is no mention of any 1 in 3 or 4 restriction.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 18, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> The funny thing is that Mark from SFX has been insistent that the rules that SFX are being forced to follow are the same ones that all exchange companies are subject to.  He refuses to believe that Interval does not have a 1 in x restriction of any kind and insists that the top brass at Vida has told him that the top brass at Interval must just not understand that they are subject to the restrictions.  Interval has maintained that they do not have any 1 in x rule with Vida or any other developer.  This of course could change but there was a very large bulk deposit of Vida properties including Grand Luxxe and there is no mention of any 1 in 3 or 4 restriction.



Through II we have had 3 exchanges to the GL in the Mayan Riviera and Nuevo Vallarta in the last 18 months.  I have 2 more this year.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 19, 2015)

ilene13 said:


> Through II we have had 3 exchanges to the GL in the Mayan Riviera and Nuevo Vallarta in the last 18 months.  I have 2 more this year.



I agree Interval has not and does not seem to have any intention of starting a 1 in x restriction.


----------



## wptamo (Jan 19, 2015)

Hiya,

Ok I had asked Mayan Palace customer service about the exchanging back into Mayan question and the answer was very satisfactory!

So if the tone on my previous post was negative, I think it may have been a tad harsh too... *I apologize!* 
I guess because I do like the resorts and feel a sense of belonging as an owner I responded with some emotion.

I must have mis-interpreted the restriction or read into it the wrong way... 

So it appears that I can indeed trade into Mayan with a week as long as it is not a deposited Mayan week. And it looks like I can certainly use my points as well....
Personally I like to use my points for better planning and flexibility.

Mayan resorts are my first choice when looking to go back to Mexico.


Here is the reply from MP customer service:
<<<
Please allow us to explain that, whenever you are using a different timeshare to exchange through RCI, there are no restrictions. However, you are not able to deposit a Mayan week into RCI to book a Mayan Resort, as you already have a membership with us. Please bear in mind that, these exchange companies were assigned to you to increase your travel options outside of the Mayan Resorts. 
>>>

Again, thanks to MP customer service for clearing things up for me...



laters,

Paul


----------



## pittle (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for checking in and then letting us know.  That is how it used to be, but the RCI comments are extremely confusing.  It makes it sound like you cannot exchange back in with any resort that you own.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes, thanks, Paul, for that clarification regarding being able to trade back to Mayan properties as long as you don't use a MP deposit.  Sounds like they've changed the rules around over the years.  But this is good to know.


----------

